# Need ICD 10 code for multiple joint pain



## CapeCodYankee (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello all,


  I am trying to find a corresponding ICD 10 code for 719.49 (pain in multiple joints)- My cross-over does not show any for "multiple" joints-does this mean we have to least each location seperately on our claim?

Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## HeatherPeters (Aug 12, 2015)

According to IDC-10-Official Guidelines 13.a:
"Most of the codes within Chapter 13 have site and laterality
designations. The site represents the bone, joint or the muscle
involved. For some conditions where more than one bone, joint or
muscle is usually involved, such as osteoarthritis, there is a “multiple
sites” code available. For categories where no multiple site code is
provided and more than one bone, joint or muscle is involved, multiple
codes should be used to indicate the different sites involved."

It looks like you will have to list each location separately.


----------

